# Help, please, on cholesterol "readings"...



## WyoDiane (Jun 15, 2002)

Could someone please help me decipher the good news/bad news. How good...how bad. If you're otherwise healthy and weight-appropriate....

Is "total cholesterol" (220) some combination of good and bad?

If "bad" is a little high (13) and "good" is higher (by 26), what's a person to think?

Thanks so much. And I understand you're just giving "opinions".


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

220 is the combo of the hdl and ldl. 220 is in the "borderline high" range..meaning "get it under control now by diet before we have to start you on meds" (as my doctor would say)

the LDL (bad) reading needs to be lower than what the Doc refers to as high. it's the LDLs that get you into trouble. HDL(good) reading...you want that nice and solid. if it's currently in the "high" range...then you're likely getting enough omega3s, etc.

they probably also gave you a reading for Triglycerides. that number should really be below 150 to make your doctor happy.

here's a link to the guideline numbers:link you'll have to scroll down a bit to get to the chart


----------



## WyoDiane (Jun 15, 2002)

Thank you, W Ann. That's exactly what I needed!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Keep in mind that if Doc wants to put one on meds, he isn't doing anyone any favors!
All the meds do is MASK the underlying cause of the high LDL's, more folks on statins have died from heart attacks and stroke then those you aren't using the meds to control their numbers... a change in diet and lifestyle will change the levels!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

marinemomtatt said:


> Keep in mind that if Doc wants to put one on meds, he isn't doing anyone any favors!
> All the meds do is MASK the underlying cause of the high LDL's, more folks on statins have died from heart attacks and stroke then those you aren't using the meds to control their numbers... a change in diet and lifestyle will change the levels!


My mother successfully lowered her LDL and raised her HDL by using red yeast rice (or whatever that stuff is called).


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

marinemomtatt said:


> Keep in mind that if Doc wants to put one on meds, he isn't doing anyone any favors!
> All the meds do is MASK the underlying cause of the high LDL's, more folks on statins have died from heart attacks and stroke then those you aren't using the meds to control their numbers... a change in diet and lifestyle will change the levels!


My cholesterol levels have generally been elevated, as long as I can remember. However, the numbers were always favorable insofar as the good cholesterol was elevated as well, plus the triglycerides were always low so Doc never saw fit to do anything. Several years ago, I changed from my diet of veggies, meats and moderate amounts of refined carbs to a "junk food" diet and my cholesterol numbers turned a bit ugly, though luckily the triglycerides remained low. Last year, I went to a different doctor who is quite a bit closer to our house. For some strange reason, I didn't think about the cream in my morning cup of coffee when I was told to fast; I just remembered the no sugar part. When I went to get the results, the numbers were way, way out of whack. The new doc told me I had to go on statins immediately. I said I wanted to give dietary and lifestyle changes a crack first, but she was adamant that it was too late for that. I dug in my heels on the no statin part, and she was equally determined to get me on them.

I went back to my original doctor, and when I went in for the bloodwork she told me to consume nothing but water for the twelve hours prior. I did, and the numbers were dramatically better, though still a bit elevated. Doc put me on fish oil capsules and mild dietary restrictions, with orders for a retest in three months. 

This made a believer out of me in the value of second opinions!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

MariaAZ said:


> ... Last year, I went to a different doctor who is quite a bit closer to our house. For some strange reason, I didn't think about the cream in my morning cup of coffee when I was told to fast; I just remembered the no sugar part. When I went to get the results, the numbers were way, way out of whack. The new doc told me I had to go on statins immediately. I said I wanted to give dietary and lifestyle changes a crack first, but she was adamant that it was too late for that. I dug in my heels on the no statin part, and she was equally determined to get me on them.
> <snip>
> This made a believer out of me in the value of second opinions!


That new doc needed to reread your chart from the past readings, and then have you go in for a second blood test. kind of surprised she didn't have you do a second test since the results were so out of the ordinary.

my bp and cholesterol had always been great numbers until I hit menopause..then everything went off kilter. doc was surprised at the numbers, so she ordered up a second test to make sure it wasn't a fluke.

One year on a really lowlevel statin, and a _WHACK_ upside my head for my diet being so bad....and I am able to say that after 6months off the meds, i'm back to my normal good numbers. I'm still fat, but at least I'm healthy!


----------

